# Latest demo vid



## Swordlady (Jan 8, 2006)

My dojo had an in-class _embu_ (demonstration) last night to usher in the new year.  Here's my bit; right-click to upload (file is in mpeg format, 13.6 megs): http://home.comcast.net/~mubai/Jen_embu_1-7-06.mpg

I know that I made some mistakes that night; demos always make me a bit...nervous...


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 8, 2006)

that was great.....and you're only getting better!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great stuff!

Thanks for sharing!

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Gemini (Jan 8, 2006)

It's always great when you share your techniques, Swordlady! 

Don't worry about the mistakes, we all make 'em.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the mistakes, we all make 'em.


 
Perfection is impossible.  But it IS nice to try.  Good stuff! 


Respects,

Frank


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good swordlady
Terry


----------



## mantis (Jan 8, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> My dojo had an in-class _embu_ (demonstration) last night to usher in the new year. Here's my bit; right-click to upload (file is in mpeg format, 13.6 megs): http://home.comcast.net/~mubai/Jen_embu_1-7-06.mpg
> 
> I know that I made some mistakes that night; demos always make me a bit...nervous...


nah u were looking pretty calm
good stuff
how advanced is this stuff?


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great stuff!
Thank-You for sharing with us.:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging words.    The first two techniques I did are "mid-level" and the third one is a bit higher level (but not the most advanced set).


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2006)

I liked the clips.

As far as mistakes... I didnt really notice, but I say they only count if you don't go home alive and in one piece.

:asian: 

Thanks for the Videos!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nicely done sword lady!!


----------

